# Aquascruber three compartment sink



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well this is a first for me. They called me to plumb this 400 pound monster in. The first compartment is twice as wide as normal, and has a large pump that circulates the water at a high velocity and keeps the water a toasty 130℉ 

It's for those items the dishwasher can not clean properly in its quick pass. Like pots pans, cookie sheets and such.

The faucet on the left has 3/4" supply and a 1" spout.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I just recently saw one of those installed on a new Wendys we worked on.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I see that it has a built in pump, with an inline heater?
http://www.amtekco.com/products/page105.htm


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> I see that it has a built in pump, with an inline heater?
> http://www.amtekco.com/products/page105.htm


Yep a massive pump and the heater is more to maintain temperature.

Interesting unit. Hope it does what they paid all the $$$ for.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Is that a T&S? I don't think Chicago makes a faucet with 3/4" inlets.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Is that a T&S? I don't think Chicago makes a faucet with 3/4" inlets.


It is T&S I forgot what the model # was. What amazed me was how huge that spout was and the faucet waterways are 3 times bigger than a standard faucet.

I have to look and see if Chicago does. They used to make valves that were designed for high flow.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

i put one of those in the culinary arts kitchen in the new high school i was on in kansas.
amazing how fast that big faucet fills up the compartment.
It was a real treat hooking up that indirect waste.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Rando said:


> i put one of those in the culinary arts kitchen in the new high school i was on in kansas.
> amazing how fast that big faucet fills up the compartment.
> It was a real treat hooking up that indirect waste.


Yea that was a pain in the ass. The space between the bar and the floor made it real hard to get the reach around to ensure a good solder joint.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Wendys has them here in all their stores. They call it the dishwasher....it will for sure move water and any pots in it.


----------

